# Count till 40 before a mod/admin busts you.



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

Starting this thread just for some timepass.

Simple game, i'll start with one. U have to write "two" and this way it'll go on, till some mod/admin busts u.  Then we have to start again with "one".

Lets see how good r the mods. lol. And I hope no one have any problem with this, its just a game. So be cool.

ok, starting,  

*One*


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2009)

Bust bole to??
R u talking about Ban??


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

No, bust means caught by a mod. That means mod should write "caught u" or anything like that. Whatever the mod writes, we have to start again with "one". 

U should have written two, anyways now I m writing

*Two*


----------



## Most Wanted (May 10, 2009)

Busted.


----------



## krates (May 10, 2009)

three


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

four


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

phaeeve


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

sikj


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

shebhan


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

aaet


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

nyanj


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

taenz


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 10, 2009)

Eh-leebhennd


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

twaal


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

thatin


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

fortein


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2009)

err..


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

arre....yaar,

re-statin....
bhun


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

too


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

thrij


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

phor


----------



## Pathik (May 10, 2009)

Arey yaar, ye Orkut hai ya TD?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Duh!! Me busted
Ok let's start again... Uan


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

Don


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Tin


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

chatur


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

pancham


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

*www.foxsports.com.au/common/imagedata/0,5001,5981251,00.jpg


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

Saat (7)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Aath


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

noob


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

dasharath


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

Agyaar


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/6346/twelvemonkeysver1.jpg


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2009)

*bollydhamal.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/13b_p-177976228.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (May 10, 2009)

Enough spam already to deal with all the crippled options at our disposal, not to mention the members spamming more.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 10, 2009)

_On another thought, go ahead._WGAFW


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

Bhan.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

*Toe*

One request to all, avoid using bandwith heavy pics. U can use small pics, no problem with that.


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2009)

^^
Hitxxxboxxx aint a mod or he ?

thee


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

Jeez....Mod Hotboxx caught and busted us!!!

It's gotta restart again...

so here we go

*Uno*


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

^^ What does "Uno" mean ?

*Phor*


----------



## girish.g (May 10, 2009)

chakka


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Phive


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

*Six * "er"


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^ What does "Uno" mean ?
> 
> *Phor*



Italian and Spanish for 'one


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Satta


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

VIII


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Nonagon


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

*1 0 * ka Dum


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Kings *XI*Punjab


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

*1 2 Monkeys*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

*Tera* Mera


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

Phortin


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

*****choda


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Chola


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

Sebhentin


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

Et - ra


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

9 teen  "s"


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Bisssssssssss


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

Ik Kiss


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Byaish


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

te-wish


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Chawbish


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

!!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!!


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

E-hh-o pacchhish


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

twantysiksh


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

satta - wish


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

toonti ei8t


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

20 20 
20 20
20 20
20 20
  20


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2009)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttts


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 10, 2009)

I see no difference between the spammers and you guys. This forum is becoming more pathetic day-by-day.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> I see no difference between the spammers and you guys. This forum is becoming more pathetic day-by-day.


+1=bat-teeeees


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> Enough spam already to deal with all the crippled options at our disposal, not to mention the members spamming more.


Sure. 



infra_red_dude said:


> I see no difference between the spammers and you guys. This forum is becoming more pathetic day-by-day.


I disagree. 

Atleast we can have a little bit of so-called fun this way instead of waiting for the forum pages to load.

PS: We've seen a batch of moderators who made a real difference here. I'm not throwing any expectations/demands on anyone though; nor do I have any. No offense to anyone.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 11, 2009)

ico said:


> Atleast we can have a little bit of so-called fun this way instead of waiting for the forum pages to load.


How do you expect the forum to be swift if the db is chocked with spam posts and games like these? I'm not specifically pointing at this thread but other such threads too.


----------



## Coool (May 11, 2009)




----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

twonty-sikj


----------



## saqib_khan (May 11, 2009)

twenty Seven


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

Tunti aeet


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> How do you expect the forum to be swift if the db is chocked with spam posts and games like these? I'm not specifically pointing at this thread but other such threads too.


Yup, it's our mistake.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 11, 2009)

T 20 nine


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

Thaty


----------



## eggman (May 11, 2009)

Tatti 1


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

Thaty Toe


----------



## krates (May 11, 2009)

tathi theee


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

Thatty Pho


----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

dirty 5


----------



## techno_funky (May 11, 2009)

Hmmm!!


----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> Hmmm!!


dont you guys take vacations??

anyhow, back to square *one*


----------



## saqib_khan (May 11, 2009)

Too


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

tea


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

po


----------



## comp@ddict (May 12, 2009)

fa


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Chicks


----------



## comp@ddict (May 12, 2009)

sabah


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

ait


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

busted


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Duh!! MHG you busted me!! 

Ok let's start it again..... Bun


----------



## comp@ddict (May 12, 2009)

^^haha

towa


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Tee


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 12, 2009)

4


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2009)

5


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 12, 2009)

Oophs 
EK


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> Oophs
> EK


hey seeing u after a looooooooooong time.
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/9005/95178278.jpg
*www.imagehosting.com/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

Teen


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Please let it go to some extent....

So let's restart again.... Vun


----------



## amol48 (May 12, 2009)

don


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Tein


----------



## abhijangda (May 12, 2009)

four


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Pipe


----------



## comp@ddict (May 12, 2009)

sooks


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

Siwan


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

plate


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

nayan tarse


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

dasham sreni


----------



## saqib_khan (May 12, 2009)

Eleveen


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Baarat


----------



## saqib_khan (May 12, 2009)

*Thir - teen*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Fotin


----------



## saqib_khan (May 12, 2009)

*1 5*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Sixeen


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

Spammer!!


----------



## eggman (May 12, 2009)

Eighteen


----------



## max_demon (May 12, 2009)

t9


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

tuenty


----------



## Thom_Yorke (May 12, 2009)

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjA5OTgyMTE5NF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMTg5Nzg3MQ@@._V1._SX100_SY136_.jpg


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

22?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

23


----------



## pimpom (May 12, 2009)

too-fo


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

pachis


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 12, 2009)

26


----------



## comp@ddict (May 13, 2009)

tenty sebon


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 13, 2009)

2 and Eight


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

*yawn*
If only deleting spam was as easy as saying
*BUSTED!*


----------



## comp@ddict (May 13, 2009)

bun


----------



## saqib_khan (May 13, 2009)

Toooo


----------



## comp@ddict (May 13, 2009)

teeee


----------



## krates (May 13, 2009)

fur


----------



## saqib_khan (May 14, 2009)

faive


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

seiux


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

Se7en


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

eeete


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

Naine


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2009)

Booo!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

noo boo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

onnie


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

tooooooooooooooo


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2009)

Ok, let's go, three


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

^But you are an admin! 

So let's start again.... Bhun


----------



## saqib_khan (May 15, 2009)

TOOOO


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2009)

but the game says you have to be busted by a mod only


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

@Anorion: But the thread title is different. So again start... One


----------



## saqib_khan (May 15, 2009)

No Anorion,  I have written clearly in first post "Till some mod/admin busts u". Read once more.  . Sorry u can't play, but u can keep us busting  lol

ok, *To*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

Th3ee


----------



## saqib_khan (May 15, 2009)

s*pore*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

Phipe


----------



## saqib_khan (May 15, 2009)

*S i x*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

7


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

ite


----------



## krates (May 15, 2009)

9


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

TEN


----------



## comp@ddict (May 16, 2009)

elebon


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 16, 2009)

twve


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2009)

I E


----------



## Coool (May 16, 2009)

44-30!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 16, 2009)

Feetin


----------



## girish.g (May 16, 2009)

17??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 24, 2009)

Eighteen


----------



## eggman (May 24, 2009)

niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteen!!


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

2o.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 24, 2009)

Tonti bhun


----------



## krates (May 25, 2009)

22



 counted

*MetalheadGautham* asks: What counted ? I say BUSTED


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 25, 2009)




----------



## eggman (May 25, 2009)

The number of hours in a day!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 25, 2009)

Tunti Phipe


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 25, 2009)

Figure 26


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

Do Saath


----------



## girish.g (May 26, 2009)

29


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

THATY


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 9, 2009)

tuty bone


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

Tunty Bhu


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 9, 2009)

tatty tee


----------



## hullap (Jun 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> tatty


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

Th3ee 4hor..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 11, 2009)

Pentie.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

Thaty Phive


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 26, 2009)

Jhatti Sixz!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

Thurty Saat


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 26, 2009)

Thirsty pet!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

Thutty Naine


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 26, 2009)

Porty! And the count completes here!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

Yipeeee!! At last....


----------

